
Human brain keeps memories tidy by pruning inaccurate ones - lelf
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2015-01-human-brain-memories-tidy-pruning.html
======
rrtulsa
I wonder what the ramifications of these findings are on first person
accounts-especially those of eye witnesses to crime.

